# creepy clown...opinions wanted



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

ok, I have a dilemma, and you all can help me 

I have posted below two shots of me wearing my best clown masks (beside my ringmistress ) I was hoping you guys could tell me which you feel would pack the most punch, as I can't decide which to use...I may put another actor in the other one, but I will be using one for sure....all finishing touches aside, which mask has the best scare inside


^bludie


^whiteface


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bludie.

Does the girl come with the mask?


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

lol...yup, that be my bootiful bride, she's also my biggest supporter :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the top one. although regular clowns creep me out the most.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

The problem with the lower one is the eyes, maybe if you used spirt gum to attach the mask arround your eye sockets and used make up the rest of the way....


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah....either mask will require a bit of final fitting/skin color matching, I don't intend on using either one as is. I'm just looking for the one with greater overall potential at the moment


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

I would go with the top one but i agree with HibLaGrande normal clowns freak me out.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Bludie is creepier says my wife and she hates clowns.


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

thanx for the help guys, looks like bludie wins by a landslide, so I'll just stick with that one for now.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I like the first one the most

~~Bill~~


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes. Bludie has my vote also.


----------

